# MR LINCOLNSHIRE 2009



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

The date for this years open show is,

SAT 18TH of July

ST GEORGES SCHOOL OF TECHNOLOGY

Sleaford

Lincs

01529-309400 for ticket and competitor info


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I enjoyed last year Mark - just don't have the same Judges & part company from you know who


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Was a fantastic show last year!

This is only our 3rd year of running this show and we are really excited that this promises to be the best yet!

We have some well known sponsors in the offing which we will keep you posted on.

I'll get some pictures on later of last years event - I would really love to see some of you guys and gals there! :thumb:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

i'll be there again


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

iron head case said:


> The date for this years open show is,
> 
> SAT 18TH of July
> 
> ...


Whats the class' run down dude??


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

x 2 was a great show last year, the guy who won the show last year actually train at my gym, are any guess poser lineup for this show?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> i'll be there again


I was going to PM you chick, but now you have seen this I guess I don't need to!

Will look forward to seeing you there! :thumb:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

dawse said:


> I was going to PM you chick, but now you have seen this I guess I don't need to!
> 
> Will look forward to seeing you there! :thumb:


 gonna see if i can get alode of us down there this time tho!! got 15 or 20 sorted for last year and guess what... oh i cant make it now m8 sorry!!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> gonna see if i can get alode of us down there this time tho!! got 15 or 20 sorted for last year and guess what... oh i cant make it now m8 sorry!!


yeah i know the feeling.

Its attracting attention already,

so fingers crossed, it should be a good un:thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I may do this show again this year

Fivos


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Fivos said:


> I may do this show again this year
> 
> Fivos


HOPE SO MATE IT WILL BE NICE TO MEET YA:thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

The overall trophy i won in 2007 was very nice!

Fivos


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Yup, you get a decent trophy from us :thumb:

Would be good to see you again Fivos!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll be doing the misters this year.

Competed in this one (won the first timers in 2007) then one of my training partners competed at it in 2008 (won the overall), so it's my turn again... 

See you all on the day.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

See you there Fiv.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Will be great to see you all.

I will try my best to get a decent guest.

After being let down a couple of times its a bit of a ****er.

My mate Laurie has recently opened up a gym in Spalding,

so hopefully he will drag a few down inc his gym partner Pete.

cnp and extreme are sponsoring us, so they will be giving away some prizes etc.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Posters are now done! 

finally...sorry for the delay folks!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Ernie Taylor will be there this year..confirmed booking..

He wont be guest posing, but available for advice, photos etc.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

thats great news cant wait to meat him. :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

iron head case said:


> Ernie Taylor will be there this year..confirmed booking..
> 
> He wont be guest posing, but available for advice, photos etc.


Nice one Ernie is a good guy..

If i enter can i do 2 classes? >40s and Mr?

Fivos


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't see why not Fivos, as long as you don't get too knackered! :laugh:

I reckon you are just after all our trophies, LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

No not trophy hunting...as im entering >40s in NABBA, UKBFF etc..or does the >40s go into the overall?

Fivos


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Nice one Ernie is a good guy..
> 
> If i enter can i do 2 classes? >40s and Mr?
> 
> Fivos


you can do whatever you want mate:thumbup1:

Congratulations on your Flex photo shooting,

just read a thread about it last week,

It appears you are the man in demand regarding physique shoots.

:thumb:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Just confirmed Today,

John Hodgson will be guest posing,

so please come and support our show.

Posters to follow next week.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Just confirmed Today,
> 
> John Hodgson will be guest posing,
> 
> ...


Awesome news :bounce: It be interesting to see what shape John is atm considering he being massively busy opening his gym in Manchester last year. looking forward to this one.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

New revised Lincolnshire posters as promised! :thumb:


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

iron head case said:


> Will be great to see you all.
> 
> I will try my best to get a decent guest.
> 
> ...


lauries openeda gym now ?? nice one ive met him a couple of times also knew his other half hes a big bloke


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Dandy-uk said:


> lauries openeda gym now ?? nice one ive met him a couple of times also knew his other half hes a big bloke


Yes, his gym is in Spalding, its been open a couple of years now. He is a really nice guy.....and huuuuuge! :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

See you there guys, i'm returning after 17 years, and dong the Mr Tall Class


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Ive got the feeling this is going to be an awesome show! :thumb:

Make sure you come say 'hi' to me.....I'll be the stressed one running around all day co-ordinating everything! 

Our facebook group can be found here....http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=666292429&ref=profile#/event.php?eid=78445964957&ref=mf


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

bump! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Id like to compete at this please. The tall class. ill give you a phone tomorrow.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kingprop said:


> Id like to compete at this please. The tall class. ill give you a phone tomorrow.


Bugga! looks like i got competition.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looks like a great show. Can you guys not move down south lol


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Make the trip up North mate !! Im planning on attending this one fingers crossed. My first Bodybuilding show. Not competing obviously too much of a gut for that !!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

I was there - last year- brilliant show.

Mark & Helen did a wonderfull job.

Giles


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Nitrolen said:


> I was there - last year- brilliant show.
> 
> Mark & Helen did a wonderfull job.
> 
> Giles


aw thanks hun! :wub:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Tickets now available to buy and with John Hodgson and Ernie Taylor attending,

its sure to be busy,

email us on, [email protected]

£10.00 each


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

iron head case said:


> Tickets now available to buy and with John Hodgson and Ernie Taylor attending,
> 
> its sure to be busy,
> 
> ...


That's a bargain bro.

Is it the same time schedule as last year?


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Show starts at 2pm, but if you want a picture or a chat with John or Ernie,i would get down a little earlier..

There will be food and drinks on sale also,as well as reduced prices on supplements..


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Can't wait, getting excited now, hope it all comes together!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

please get your application forms in, as it helps us:thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

iron head case said:


> please get your application forms in, as it helps us:thumb:


You did get mine?? Sent it about 3 or 4 weeks ago.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

yup hun, your application has been received safe and well! :thumb:

Can't believe the show has come round so fast! 

Anyone in shape and fancies competing on Saturday, just drop me a PM! There is still time to get your app in!

Look forward to seeing some of you guys and gals on saturday!

Good luck everyone! :thumb:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone wanting to stay tight and in shape,

please drop in.

The show is this Saturday the 18th

tel..01529-309400


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck with the show Iron and Dawse


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

See you there guys, gonna be a good day.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

anyone from here going to the show tomorrow? personally cant wait to see John Hodgson guest posing :bounce:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> See you there guys, gonna be a good day.


Congrats on your win Joe.

You easily out conditioned the other two :thumb:

I forgot to mention, a well done to Helen & Mark for running a excellent show - again.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah it was a very well run show with lovely trophys :thumb:

marticus from this site came second in the masters to be fair i think he should have won imo


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

FATBOY said:
 

> yeah it was a very well run show with lovely trophys :thumb:
> 
> marticus from this site came second in the masters to be fair i think he should have won imo


Is that the 62 year old ? - he was robbed.

He was amazing -mass/condition-the lot.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

dawse said:


> Was a fantastic show last year!
> 
> This is only our 3rd year of running this show and we are really excited that this promises to be the best yet!
> 
> ...


 HI its myb great show would love to see some photos?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Another fantastic show over!

Fab day, with lovely competitors and a wicked audience! It just gets better every year! :thumb:

As soon as I get some photos off the photographer I will get them posted!

No one would think you were in your 60's Marticus...fantastic physique! :thumb:

Loved every hectic minute! :laugh:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for your comments they are humbly taken, problem is i think i am 36 and it causes me lots of problems! Would it be possible to give me photographers e mail address, beginning to believe i was in good shape, thanx myb.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

marticus said:


> Thanks for your comments they are humbly taken, problem is i think i am 36 and it causes me lots of problems! Would it be possible to give me photographers e mail address, beginning to believe i was in good shape, thanx myb.


you were awesome martyn, i was there watching and hand down you were the clear winner of the over 40s but heyho im not a judge so i cant fight this battle lol but anyway well done mate :beer:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

to be fair the guy who won did have a realy good physiqe but he shouldnt have beat myb on this day


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> to be fair the guy who won did have a realy good physiqe but he shouldnt have beat myb on this day


 Thanks guys for your comments, problem i have is being so proud of the shape im in at 62. But it doesnt do me any favours with the judges. I NEVER twine about results, and just think i can still get better for my next show, which i will. As long as i inspire by my battle with ageing, then it will have been worthwhile. I have had my share of luck over the years just enjoy giving young warriors a battle as i did today. I LOVED it as did most of the audience, so job done, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Great day today, well done to Mark and Helen, seems to just get better every year. And to top it off I won my class.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

marticus said:


> HI its myb great show would love to see some photos?


Might have some from you class, i'll take a look. BRB


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Sorry, not the best of pictures, but these are the only 3 I have for the masters class.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Link for official show photographer this year, Darren Bannister, website.

Photos aren't up yet....but his contact details are on there! http://gorgeouspot.com/

There was another photographer at the show, who left his card with us -

http://www.onlinepictureproof.com/kesoha just checked, this guy has them on his website already!

I haven't got many photos myself as I was so busy rushing around, I got my 9 year old daughter to take some! Will see what the ones are like on my camera once the battery is charged. :thumb:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

some pictures

http://www.onlinepictureproof.com/kesoha/gallery3/9585


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Well done to my mate Craig Bird who too first place in the First Timers Catagory. He decided just 6 weeks out to do the show and followed my advice to the T and looked amazing


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, he looked big and his condition was good.

Confident,but not cocky.

A good potential.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> Is that the 62 year old ? - he was robbed.
> 
> He was amazing -mass/condition-the lot.


If Marticus was a tad tighter and less watery,he would have won.

He used this show to stay sharp,he has bigger fish to fry later this year.

If the Lincolnshire was his no1 priority,he no doubt would have won.

The judges were spot on and experienced.

Jason Conway has around 2o shows under his belt,L.Carr was runner up at the Universe last year and Jon.Harris is a natural world champ and knows his stuff.

Some of the masters were superb


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

:beer:



iron head case said:


> If Marticus was a tad tighter and less watery,he would have won.
> 
> He used this show to stay sharp,he has bigger fish to fry later this year.
> 
> ...


 Spot on ironhead, i also used the show to entertain and inspire older atheletes to get in great shape, i have a few pounds to get off for sept oct my priority, nabba uk, and ibfa worlds. Next year the lincs! :thumbup1:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

RESULTS: (finally!!!







)

Masters

1st David Marshall

2nd Martyn Yates-Brown

3rd Steve Plavecz

4th Darren Bleasdale

5th Ted Clifton

Best Over 50's

Martyn Yates-Brown

Miss Lincolnshire

1st Annie Uelese

2nd Amanda Drinkell

3rd Tania Addlesee

Couples

1st Annie & Will Uelese

2nd Amanda Drinkell & Darren Bleasdale

First Timers

1st Craig Bird

2nd Adam Fuller

3rd Pete Lindsay

4th Darren Bleasdale

Novice

1st Nik Okerika

2nd Jon Whitmore

3rd Christopher Trendowkz

Short

1st Rob Clapham

2nd David Marshall

3rd Darren Bleasdale

Tall

1st Joe Sharman

2nd Will Uelese

3rd David Gale

Overall

Rob Clapham


----------

